# Chimney caps, rain pans, shrouds



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

I do a good bit of these, good money makers.This is the largest one I have ever done, 99 x 35 1/2 inches....a Monster!!We painted everything to match the guys stucco.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Not bad. I've only done a couple of them myself. Easier to just let a fab shop do it. It'll free up more of my time to type on this forum and make more sales with customers.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks really nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Here is a company a friend of a friend used to work for very briefly. I was able to inspect their work because they caped a chimney which we had previously rebuilt. I thought overall, I'd give them an A+ on their fabrication and an A- on their installation. http://www.chimneyking.com/


----------



## Gladys_christabel (Dec 13, 2012)

Really good hardwork

_____________________________________
Los Angeles general contractors


----------



## Ditizan (Jan 8, 2013)

We recently produced a


----------



## Ditizan (Jan 8, 2013)

And here's another option


----------



## brianshaw (Jan 21, 2013)

The chimneys with the decoration looks really cool, I would be getting the same for my home.


----------



## srithirumalai (Jan 7, 2019)

-Exhaust fan is not sufficient. most of the roofing contractors suggest all home owners to use chimneys as exhasut fan can only darw out the smoke from kicthen, and not other impurities like carbon and food particles.


----------



## deanpegal (Apr 9, 2019)

You did fine work!


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

Yeah, that looks great - you should be proud!


----------

